# Update - Dog has been diagnosed with Lymphoma!



## Perch_44 (May 15, 2006)

***Update 10/21 in 1st post** Update - Dog has been diagnosed with Lymphoma!*

****Update***

well, we treated him for the liver flukes, which I mentioned further back in this thread, it was a gamble but worth trying. They put him on phenbezdinal and biltricide for a week. Since then , he has had diarrhea and vomited once, both on the same day. 

he started the treatment on Wednesday 10/3. 

No more blood in his stool

Solid stool

no vomitting

he is now eating again - 4 cups a day since approximately 10/9.

he runs to his food bowl and devours his food. and has put some noticeable weight back on. his ribs are starting to fill out again.

his attitude is much much better.


I spoke with my vet again yesterday, and although we are by no means out of the woods on this, as he could still have cancer, but also had a parasite on top of that. My vet is going to check with the specialist, and see if we should treat again at the three week mark, and then again at three months, if we are still progressing.

This has been an up and down roller coaster the past few weeks, but it has had some good outcomes so far, and i'm going to hang onto that while I can.

********




This is a follow up to a couple threads i started over the past year. This is the most recent one:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...ill-won-t-eat-vets-can-t-figure-it-out-either


Well, he has continued to drop weight, and then had some spouts of diarrhea with blood in it sunday and yesterday. so I talked to my vet and got referred to an internal medicine specialist in the Metro. 

I went there today, they did another battery of tests and an ultrasound, and on the ultrasound they found lymphoma all over and attacking his liver and intestines (which is what caused the bloody stool). 

basically, he told me my only option is to give him chemo, or put him down soon (he recommended less then a week) due to the fact that his organs could shut down overnight, or his intestine could tear open due to the inflammation and disease.

I am very torn here, part of me is relieved to know what is actually wrong with him, but he is only 6 years old, and he "is not supposed to get cancer this young"... 

when i left the vet I was convinced that I was going to take him hunting this weekend, so he can enjoy the field one last time and then have him put down early next week. 


But......here is what is killing me right now. He actually ate today, has not had diarrhea since yesterday afternoon, and myself, my wife and daughter went on a long walk in the woods with him today. He is not slowing down, and acts happy and normal when outside. 

It is killing me inside now to put him down, because i feel guilty that i'm possibly taking 2 weeks, 2 months, time unknown, from him, before he truly needs to go down. But on the other hand, I do not want him suffering at all, and would rather him go out happy.

They gave me a prescription of prednisone for him, which they said could make him better in the short term.


Any members out there that have dealt with Lymphoma in their dog, can you please give me some insight here, and your experiences, so I can make this decision easier. I do not want to take any good days from him, but at the same time, I do not want him to experience even one "bad day". 

I'm really at a loss right now..... i'm looking at my best friend laying at my feet right now, and I want nothing but the best for him, whichever option that is. 



and for those of you that see these symptoms in your dog, see an internal medicine specialist ASAP, do not wait a year like I did. I could have helped him, and I didn't.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Crapy, that sucks. I'm soooo sorry.

I got nothing. 

Has there been a biopsy to confirm the ultrasound diagnosis? Or is it crystal clear from the biopsy that it is lymphoma out of control, no possibility or something else?


----------



## Perch_44 (May 15, 2006)

mitty said:


> Crapy, that sucks. I'm soooo sorry.
> 
> I got nothing.
> 
> Has there been a biopsy to confirm the ultrasound diagnosis? Or is it crystal clear from the biopsy that it is lymphoma out of control, no possibility or something else?



99% sure. we are waiting for pathologist's diagnosis, which I will have tomorrow. They said the only other thing it could be is a virus that shows up in ultrasounds that way, but it is not present in my part of the country, and very rare in North America period. 

I'm hoping for that 1%....but its not looking good.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

It's hard. Don't beat yourself up over the waiting a year. Doubt you could have beat it if you had found it earlier. You would have just known and been in limbo longer. It's not your fault. Now is the time to be strong for him. Do his favorite things and watch him closely. Decide on a week or two weeks or three, depending on what your vet thinks. Better for both of you if he goes without major trauma. The longer, the more risk of that. 

My boy had it at 9 yrs old and was also happy and active til the last day. His cancer was attacking liver and spleen and causing a lot of fluid build up, which required procedures to drain. The third time I had him drained, he had bruising and was not happy. So, I knew I had a week left before he would fill up again. We did all his favorite things and the day came. We played one last game of frisbee in the yard and we drove to the vet. Vet came out to the car and it was peaceful. A lot better than if nature called on it's own, I think. 

Sorry you have to go through this, especially with a guy only 6 years old! I know it's hard. It will be for a while. But, you can make it better for both of you if you help him through to the rainbow before it hurts. 

Good luck! I'll be thinking of you guys!

Jennifer


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I don't want to give you false hope...And...I don't remember or did not read your previous thread..but I have a cat that was spewing diarrhea all over the house. Vet says most likely the cat has inflammatory bowel disease, but possibly lymphoma. An ultrasound suggested lymphoma and vet recommended I do a biopsy. I decided not to, on the ground that I didn't think neither myself or my cat would be better off doing major surgery and chemo in the event it was actually lymphoma. I expected to have my cat another 2 months.

Meanwhile...2 yrs later...cat is doing pretty good on pred and metronidazole. The cat is only 4 yrs old.

Anywho, like I said...I don't want to give you false hope...but if your dog is not suffering, what is the rush? (But if dog is sufferning, another story...)


----------



## Perch_44 (May 15, 2006)

The big concern with him is weight loss. his healthy weight was 79-81 pounds. he is at 62 today....

I just have that little bit of hope that the pred will help calm things down so he eats and if puts weight on, do I keep him around until he starts to show visible suffering, or do I end it now? that is what is eating me up inside right now. 

I just don't want to feel guilty for letting him go too soon, but then I don't want to feel guilty for keeping him around too long... 

This really sucks and I do not wish it upon anyone.


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

My cat has put on weight since she went on the pred and metronidazole. 

She was an unhappy camper for awhile,but is now is pretty chipper on the drugs. 

She's a nice cat, but I also expect her to go downhilll at any moment. But meanwhile she is happy and I got a cat that I like.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Definitely don't make the decision by yourself. Work closely with your vets and the test results and your intimate knowledge of your dog and his daily status of well being. Mitty waited and it worked. I knew it was time, cause I had physical signs to go by. I think you and your vet will have signs to point the way. Hope so!

Jen


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Give him the prednisone, feed him whatever he will eat, and enjoy the time he has. Life cannot be decided by one good or one bad day-better to think of it in terms of more good days than bad days. You will know when it is time, I promise. And don't beat yourself up, it's not your fault. You'd be here now no matter what you did a year ago....


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Perch_44 said:


> This is a follow up to a couple threads i started over the past year. This is the most recent one:
> 
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...ill-won-t-eat-vets-can-t-figure-it-out-either
> 
> ...


Very sorry to hear this. The info in the this link may be helpful to your decision process in the days ahead.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/canine_lymphoma.html


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

He will let you know when it is time. Until then, enjoy every minute you have together - you both deserve that.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Awful news. Had a dog diagnosed with lymphoma years ago so I can empathize. He did not do well on the chemo so the decision to put him down was basically made for us. 

Several years ago, a wonderful vet at Texas A&M gave me some very useful advice when facing a dog's grim prognosis, "Think about the three things that your dog loves to do more than anything(in our case, hunt, eat, and play with his tennis ball). When he can't do at least two of them, it's time to say good-bye." Over the years, I have found this advice to be very helpful.

Best regards.


----------



## chuck187 (Feb 3, 2012)

Good luck with your decisions. 

I'm a fighter, and an optimist, so I would fight. For better or for worse, I would fight...


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

I am sorry to hear the diagnosis....:-(( Make the decision when he starts to show you.....


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

It is heartbreaking to hear this. I went through it 8 years ago with my then 9 year old male. Not lymphoma, but another cancer. Not anorexia, but a "cyst" above the eye, was the initial complaint. We watched that "cyst" for a whole year, the vet said it was nothing. Then it morphed into a full blown tumor. The tumor was removed, but within 3 weeks was growing back and this time all of his lymph nodes were hugely swollen and he was diagnosed with a type of mast cell cancer. The prognosis was about the same as yours, put him down next week or try the prednisone. He lived another month on the pred. We bought him deli chicken each day and fed him by hand one bite at a time. Its all he would eat. His breathing was terrible at night. As long as he woke up each morning looking at us and wanted petting, we held off. One day he actually asked to go for a walk. We went a short way down the trail beside the house, he stopped and looked down the trail towards the river and the sunset. Then he turned and walked slowly back to the house. The next morning he would not get up and pain was in his eyes. The vet came by that day and he passed in Ralph's lap. Your dog, will absolutely tell you when it's time. It does not make it any easier. Just hang on to the joyful times and lots of pictures. Peace to you.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Your story is similar to our story except there were no symptoms until a sudden loss of appetite and lethargy. We took him right into our vet who did an ultrasound. She sent us immediately to a vet oncologist in Reno. He performed bloodwork, an ultrasound (we watched the ultrasound), then did a biopsy. We had the results in 20 minutes. Lymphoma. Chemo was no option. Prednisone will help initially, but the not eating and dramatic rapid weight loss will continue. Our boy died on the 13th day after the diagnosis. He was a 7 year old Golden Retriever. That was 2 years ago.


----------



## JimmyD (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear this. A friend of mine had a similar diagnosis on his 5 year old Police K-9 "RAJA". The Police Department would not pay for any treatment and wanted to put the dog down. The department immediately retired the dog and he was adopted by my friend. He brought him to The Ohio State University to start 6 weeks of chemo and radiation treatment. He put him down due to complications from the treatments after only 2 weeks. "RAJA" had drastic weight loss, no appetite, and weakness. After that experience, until there is an absolute cure, I couldn't bear to put my dog through it and see my companion suffer. I wish you all the best in this very tough situation.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Nobody can help you make the decision-in the end you will know when it is time ,for he will tell you. If he is feeling well enough to enjoy life and his "light is still on", then for me, it would not be the time. I've had to put several down as many of us have. mine, whether, aged, or infirmed, all told me when it was time.... 
I'm sorry- how sad for you and the dog.  Do as many happy things for him that he enjoys until the time is up.....


----------



## mudd (Jul 22, 2010)

Unless he's in pain Id say take him hunting.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Billie said:


> Nobody can help you make the decision-in the end you will know when it is time ,for he will tell you.





> Several years ago, a wonderful vet at Texas A&M gave me some very useful advice when facing a dog's grim prognosis, "Think about the three things that your dog loves to do more than anything(in our case, hunt, eat, and play with his tennis ball). When he can't do at least two of them, it's time to say good-bye." Over the years, I have found this advice to be very helpful.


Great advice. I think they always tell us. We may miss the message, but they always tell us. I'm sorry about the diagnosis. And don't beat yourself up. You agonized over the health issues with this dog for a year..... and did the best you could. The pieces to the puzzle just weren't coming together, and it wouldn't have changed the outcome.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Questions that I find helpful for people whose dogs have terminal illness, what would the dog choose if it had a choice and are you prolonging it's life for you or for the dog? It's an agonizing decision for all of us.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm very sorry, prayers are sent to you.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Thought this might be relevant

The Perfect Day


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

As others have posted, he will let you know when it is time to go.

Had a dog a couple of years ago. Didn't act like himself all summer....growley which was not his nature at all--he was always a happy guy. Loose stools as the summer dragged on, which were uncommon for him. In late October of 2010, he started having really loose stools and we treated him with flagyl...some improvement but not a lot. Tried another round. Then, one friday in Nov. I was giving him some love and felt huge lymph nodes. Monday back to the vet, diagnosis lymphoma. Did tests and then chemo on Thurs. Friday he felt awesome. He ran through a field we always walked like he had done for years and I video-taped him. He was so happy. Sunday...different story...very tired. Went in on Monday for second chemo. Blood work was terrible. Turned out he had somewhat rare intestinal lymphoma and was bleeding internally. I am thinking the chemo ate away the cancer and his intestines?? We had to put him to sleep on Tues. Nothing more could be done. My big Fancy....what a gorgeously ripped 85- pound hunk of dog...and, yes, he was a male.

So, enjoy him while you have him and do the right thing when the time comes.


----------



## jpford (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm very sorry you got this diagnosis. I lost a 7 year old Golden, Toby, to lymphoma 10 months ago. The first symptom was complete lethargy, wouldn't even get up. We chose the prednisone route and a cancer starving, high calorie, high omega3 fat diet. The prednisone put him into remission quickly and the lymph nodes returned to normal size. Toby felt great, on top of the world due to the pred! The weight loss stopped and he eventually gained some weight back. I was told the average life expectancy after diagnosis was 5 weeks. We got 5 terrific months without a single symptom. He was doing so well i was starting to hope that he would be one of the ones who went for years on only the pred treatment. But, it was not to be. My only regret is that when he lost his remission I didn't know how quickly he would decline, it only took a day and I unintentionally broke my promise to him that I wouldn't let him suffer. May you get many, many more months with him.

Pam


----------



## Cedarswamp (Apr 29, 2008)

They most definitely will tell you it is "time" if you'll listen. We went through it twice within 6 months with full brother and sister, the sister we had found out just the month before that she had lymphoma. She was doing "great" on Friday, Sat morning, she ate, but not as enthuastic as normal, Sat night, didn't eat at all. That night, she was up most of the night throwing up, the foamy yellow stuff, nothing solid. Sunday morning, she didn't want to go out to air, and had "that look" of please help me...this was the dog that accompanied me thourgh the hardest decade of my life thus far. Part of me died with her...my husband literally had to pick me up out of the grave after we put her there. Within 6 months, we had to make that decision with her full brother that was my husband's...I had taken care of him full time during those last few months, he had prostate issues that had taken him from 70-75 lbs to 45 lbs if I remember correctly. I was "making" him eat in the end and even though he was "my husband's" because I was the one taking care of him 24/7 for those last few months, it hurt just as bad to loose him....especially when he still was showing the heart to retrieve...he went after a bumper I threw and hit the fence (aluminum wire, wasn't hot at the time) just the impact knocked him off his feet, and I "knew" but didn't want to admit it, the husband had to make the call. Three weeks ago today, Millett "told me" that it was time. We had "ignored the signs"...instead of jumping on the bed, for the last 6-12 months, she would put her front feet up to be helped up more frequently than not. The last week or so, she had not been sleeping on the bed with me as normal, something told me to take her outside alone...I threw the bumper and she didn't go for it...normally for bumpers she wasn't "steady"...she WALKED to the bumper the second time I "released" her. The second toss, she walked three steps, then came back to me. We came back in, I sat on my bed and she just stood at the bedroom door, head hanging, looking at me. I "heard" it then, called her to me and helped her on the bed, coddled her and called to the vet to make an appointment that afternoon. I was "hoping" that there was a possibility of a tick borne disease (even though I had not seen any ticks on her) or something "off the wall", while knowing that more than likely it was "time" from what I felt from her. We went in, x-rays showed Spondylosis as well as a mass in the lungs (and I think a spot on the liver looking at the x-ray, it pretty much went to a blur after the mass in the lungs). The vet said she would most likely go downhill rapidly and in a short period of time...I had already helped her out of my car to go in, it was like the back legs just wouldn't "go". To help her on the bed, I had to help her front end up (where the week before, she could get her front feet on top of the mattress) as well as the back end. She was my husband's to start with (before we were together), but I ended up putting her SH title on her after the husband pretty much "gave up" on her. I was still so traumatized so to speak from loosing Sassy and Hickory, that I didn't really "think" I was as attached to Millett as much as I was...and I "knew" that it would prob be the end result of the visit, but again was in denial...even though I "thought" I was ready for it, I can tell you I broke down when she said what the x-ray revealed...when I called and made the appointment, I didn't say why, when asked when I got there, the reply was "probably what we all hate to have to do" and I so wish it wasn't the case. Unfortunately, I know I will prob be going though it again in the near future...we have 4 that are between the ages of almost 8-10 1/2. As seperate households, they were fairly evenly spaced, but with "combining packs" made for a lot of dogs close to the same age. 

The only thing I can recommend is keep him comfortable...the predisone can increase appetite (having had it myself as well as rx'd to dogs), so that is prob some of the appetite increase you're seeing. My heart goes out to you because I KNOW what you are going through. Lots of prayers and cyber hugs to out to you.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

This thread wasnt sad enough- reading that last post put me over the top...... :****(


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

We are so sorry to read this. My husband and I both hope that your family will have more time to enjoy your dog and that you are able to go hunting with him...that meds give him as much quality time as possible..

Hope you will let us know how it goes. 

Our best, 

Judy and Bob


----------



## Perch_44 (May 15, 2006)

well, we got all of the pathology reports back, and what got sent in, does not have lymphoma, but they said this can happen and want to do a full biopsy of his liver. I am not going to do chemo, so i am not going to do a full biopsy. 

The only other thing but cancer he could have (according to my vet, the internal specialist, and pathologist) is a liver fluke/parasite, which is not ever seen in this part of the country. but it is only $150 for meds to treat this, so we are taking him off of the prednisone, and trying this treatment. 

I know it is a .000000005% chance of actually being something other than cancer, but I owe it to him and myself to at least try it for the 7 days and see what happens. I've seen weirder things happen in my life... 

If there is no change in his diet, and stool/vomiting, then we will put him back on the prednisone and then take things day by day, part ways when it is the proper time. 

I am taking him out west hunting this weekend, even though we probably should take it easy, but I think he deserves to get some ducks in his mouth, since this could be his last trip ever.

Thank you all for your support and recommendations through this trying time for my family and I.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Best of luck to you and enjoy every moment you have with him. Good thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Perch_44 (May 15, 2006)

Bump for update in 1st post.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I hope he continues to improve!!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Enjoy every day you have together. Every day matters!

Glad he is feeling so much better.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Just read your update... cautiously optimistic for you! At least he's feeling better RIGHT NOW. Enjoy every day with him, I hope there are many more.


----------



## Perch_44 (May 15, 2006)

finished the "3 week cycle" of wormer a week ago. still eating, still gaining weight... :-D


I know i'm still just going day by day, and have come to terms he may crash hard one day if it is still cancer, but every day I see improvement makes me hope for the best.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Perch_44 said:


> finished the "3 week cycle" of wormer a week ago. still eating, still gaining weight... :-D
> 
> 
> I know i'm still just going day by day, and have come to terms he may crash hard one day if it is still cancer, but every day I see improvement makes me hope for the best.


In some ways, going day by day is a gift that makes us appreciate every single day we have with our dogs.

Glad he is doing better so far, and that today was a good day.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Treasure each and every day. Glad he is doing better.


----------

